# And the season has begun



## jiggin is livin

Nevermind folks. I just seen the other thread. Lol


----------



## bucksnbass

I could use a little help finding these guys. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

To start, I should let you know that I'm colorblind. To be exact, I'm red-green color deficient, so I'm already at a disadvantage. Is there something that you notice helps you spot morels in the woods? What should I be looking for? When is the best time of day to hunt them?

I'm going out in Oakland County to Kensington Metropark in about a half hour to give it a shot. 

Thanks!


----------



## MrJosePetes

Picked 95 blacks with a friend today but still running small. Figure this warmup were supposed to get should get things going.


----------



## perch hunter 30

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
45 today


----------



## MossyHorns

RippinLipp said:


> Yes I did cut them open.. The stems had the white fibers and the cap was connected to the stem at the top..
> 
> A setback is a setup for a comeback


I know several people who eat those including myself. I have even seen people selling them in Mesick before. I eat them in moderation and I have not gotten sick, but I am sure some people can't eat them.


----------



## esgowen

bucksnbass said:


> I could use a little help finding these guys. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> To start, I should let you know that I'm colorblind. To be exact, I'm red-green color deficient, so I'm already at a disadvantage. Is there something that you notice helps you spot morels in the woods? What should I be looking for? When is the best time of day to hunt them?
> 
> I'm going out in Oakland County to Kensington Metropark in about a half hour to give it a shot.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm also colorblind but don't see it as a disadvantage I out pick most people I know at least with the blacks I do have problems seeing the whites and greys


----------



## bigrackmack

jiggin is livin said:


> Man I can't wait to get out and start looking. I have maybe a silly question. Is there areas they grow better in the woods? Like pines or hardwood areas. I'm just kind of pondering where to start. My best place to pick is my grandma's yard lol. They pop up like crazy there!! But I want to do the woods hunt with my girls daughter. She's finally old enough and loves the woods. Figure it'll be a fun family day.


Under dead Elm trees seems to be the best spots for me.....but have found them just about anywhere.....good luck, Mack


----------



## Sr.Blood

bucksnbass said:


> I could use a little help finding these guys. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> To start, I should let you know that I'm colorblind. To be exact, I'm red-green color deficient, so I'm already at a disadvantage. Is there something that you notice helps you spot morels in the woods? What should I be looking for? When is the best time of day to hunt them?
> 
> I'm going out in Oakland County to Kensington Metropark in about a half hour to give it a shot.
> 
> Thanks!


I am color blind also, my wife says its an advantage for me!! Best time is usually morning or evening when the light hits them more on the sides. What i always tell my family is, you have to see it in your minds eye to really see them. Its all about the trees. Dead elms in there first and sometimes 2nd year, about 1 out of 10 produce for me, always whites. My best luck for blacks is big tooth aspen,black ash. Get to know your trees! Good Luck, its addictive!!


----------



## Sparky23

x2 on that for sure half free's


----------



## Oldgrandman

esgowen said:


> I'm also colorblind but don't see it as a disadvantage I out pick most people I know at least with the blacks I do have problems seeing the whites and greys


No $#!+..... You probably out pick me better than half the time, but I attribute that to my @$$ being older and getting less mobile...  You're out there jumping around like spiderman sometimes :lol:

North of M-55 I did OK the last couple days, with some fresh but smaller ones. Got 248 Sunday and 116 Monday. Checked my Mesick spots today for a BIG ZIPPO~! What the heck is up with that!?  The saws have killed a few spots but a couple that they have not, were just void of morels. I am stumped there, and it is frustrating... :rant:

GHOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Oldgrandman said:


> No $#!+..... You probably out pick me better than half the time, but I attribute that to my @$$ being older and getting less mobile...  You're out there jumping around like spiderman sometimes :lol:
> 
> North of M-55 I did OK the last couple days, with some fresh but smaller ones. Got 248 Sunday and 116 Monday. Checked my Mesick spots today for a BIG ZIPPO~! What the heck is up with that!?  The saws have killed a few spots but a couple that they have not, were just void of morels. I am stumped there, and it is frustrating... :rant:
> 
> GHOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!


It has been too damn cold up here for things to get going. I found a few micros in my early spot.


----------



## Radar420

Boardman Brookies said:


> It has been too damn cold up here for things to get going. I found a few micros in my early spot.


I was up in Osceola county this past weekend and I found some snow still in spots . My spots seemed a bit too wet with all that rain we got. Hoping this weekend is better.


----------



## bucksnbass

Started out at Kensington on Sunday, then went up to Perry with my roommate to his grandpa's farm. He took me to his two hotspots, but we weren't having much luck at first. After about a half hour of searching, I decided to walk a creek and hope to get lucky. To my surprise, I strolled up on a group of about ten very white morels. None of them were very big (1-2"), but we decided to take them anyways. We ended up finding around 20 before dark. It turns out that my colorblindness isn't much of a factor, as I was spotting mushrooms that Eagle Eye Shane walked right past! 

Thanks for all of your advice and good words. I think it's safe to say that I'm a morel hunter now, and I'll post pictures as the growing season continues.


----------

